# QH STALLIONS



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

That depends on what you are looking for, i.e... Halter, Reining, Western Pleasure, Performance, Barrels, Cutting?


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

I was mainly wanting to know the stallions that would suit Halter, Western pleasure, and things along that line. do you know what some of the top stallions in America are?




[/url]


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well. If I were you, Google it! As Tim told me, Google is your friend! :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Chic O'lena!! And most of his sons.....


----------



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

I like alot of Skipper W lined horses, but Chic O'lena is good too! However, I would stay away from any ones that are Impressive bred. I am not a fan of that line and not just because of the whole HYPP thing but that doesn't help matters either.


Jenn


----------



## Tilis (Mar 25, 2008)

Horse_Chick said:


> I was mainly wanting to know the stallions that would suit Halter, Western pleasure, and things along that line. do you know what some of the top stallions in America are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For WP - Zips Chocolate Chip, Zippos Mr Goodbar, Vested Pine..... basically your Zippo Pine Bar horses are pleasure producers. Dynamic Deluxe is another one.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like Zips Chocolate Chip as far as a WP Horse goes.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I find Zippo Pine Bar horses move much more natural then those huge Art or Invest horses. Also Zippo Pine horses tend to have better mind on them :wink: 

But thats just me.

Invest is big
Gucci is big
Art is big
Indian is big
Those are typically the really big ones.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I feel as if I should defend Impressive bred horses. Not all of them are bad, and not all of them are hypp positive.

My mare is a sweet mare that tries her hardest to please you, even if she doesn't quite fully know what she should be doing, she'll try something anyways.

You'll always have the good horses and bad horses coming out of any famous qh stallion


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I went into my gigantic collection of AQHA Journals and found the Annual December 2007 Stallions Issue. 
These are the top 5 from open halter and performance for 2007.
Open Halter Class Winners
1. Mr. Yella Fella
2. Kids Classic Style
3. Mr. Elusive
4. Invitation Only
5. Im Kiddin
Open Performance Winners (this includes anything under saddle)
1.Invitation Only
2. Blazing Hot
3. Zippos Mr Good Bar
4. Smart Chic Olena
5. Radical Rodder

These results are based on the compilation of class wins by their get. If you like I can add the top point earners too, but it's not much different. 

Some of my favs that aren't listed:
Coats n' Tails (HUS)
Invested Dimension (WP)
My Final Notice (WP)
Artful Investment (WP/HUS)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

tim said:


> Artful Investment


Him and Invitation only. I dispise how they move x_x I suppose im more of a Zippo person :wink:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Artful Investment
> ...


Really? I hardly see a difference, especially in the offspring.

My problem with Zippo lines, (especially Pine Bars) is that almost any quarter horse has them. They're so diluted, and so widespread. It's become generic.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohyes Generic i completely agree. But the ones who have Zippo Pine Bar no further back then Grand Sire move extremely well. No to mention they have good minds for the way they move.

If you watch Invitation Only move in HUS. Watch his overall movement. Its almost like he moves infront of his mind. I find Zippo horses move according to the way they think. Invitation and Art move according to the rider. According to how the rider makes them extend and move out, like their minds are on the rider only, not also its feet. Not paying attention to how much its feet and legs are moving out or where they are moving too. I find Zippo horses, ( or what i call real Zippo horses, the ones that have the big zippo names close in their lines) are more inclined to think about where their feet are. Possibly im over analyzing. But thats just what i think :wink:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know, I've heard that said before on here and I never responded... I thought it was a bit much.

Still, I can't fault you for you're preference.  

And I'm not insulting anyone's horse with that 'generic' bit. I hope no one took it the wrong way. I mean my horse has Zippo and The Investor in his lines, so it doesn't get much more generic than that. :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Or generic as in "over used" like a toy that everyone has :wink:


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Go Inviation Only!
Hes the #1 AQHA sire & is my horses Sire


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Him and Invitation only. I dispise how they move x_x I suppose im more of a Zippo person :wink:


Zippo's are overused and are not "in" these days
Invitation only and KayCee Leagers babys are the horses that are winning these days are from him 
Im an example


----------



## alldun (Jan 18, 2009)

Horses I like to see up close in a horse's pedigree (N/N) are
Tardee Impressive
Temon
Golds Seeker Bars
Skipa Star
Triple Otoe
Jaguar
Jackie Bee
and when I get one with all of the above in the mix I will be a very happy person :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've always enjoyed Doc Bar breeding or High Brow Cat. Great cutting horse lines and they make good ranch horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't really care about whats "in".... I really like the Impressive lines, and I like the Zips Chocolate chip lines. I do like skys blue boy but I'm not crazy about the thourobred-y look....


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> I find Zippo Pine Bar horses move much more natural then those huge Art or Invest horses. Also Zippo Pine horses tend to have better mind on them :wink:
> 
> But thats just me.
> 
> ...


However they can be very high strung which is attributed to the Zippo line.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Invitation Only is the best all around QH stud! Too bad his stud fee alone is $8500!!!! Some other ones are One Hot Krymsun(WP), Potential Asset(WP), Last Detail(HUS), Zippos Mr Good Bar(WP), Only in the Moonlite(won the congress masters WP 2yr old class), Skys Blue Boy(on of the top HUS), Indian Artifacts(HUS), Sky Blue Walker(HUS), Invest N Vital Signs (WP, out of the great mare Vital Signs Are Good. MULTIPLE world and congress champion) and all of Invitation Onlys babies are good studs too =]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like Indian artifacts... and Skys blue boy...

I keep getting drawn to Sudden Vantage, he's not as well known, but I really like him...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I feel as if I should defend Impressive bred horses. Not all of them are bad, and not all of them are hypp positive.
> 
> You'll always have the good horses and bad horses coming out of any famous qh stallion


I agree with you completely. I have a 24 yo gelding from impressive dandy (Dandy Flash Dancer Quarter Horse=) who is n/n and he is the sweetest and most willing horse. In the late 80's, he was shown in aqha in team roping, reining, working cow horse, and excelled in all. He also has a few WP points.

I had a paint great-grandson of Zippo Pine Bar and he was a great mover, willing, smooth. He made a great ranch horse too.









Keep in mind from this pic that he only had about 45 days riding on him and never had wp training. I allow them to carry their head any way they are comfortable so long as it is not in my lap.

I prefer the performance horses. Peptoboonsmal and Hollywood Dun It are 2 of my favorites right now.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the Doc Bar lines.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i love the Zippo pine bar lines, i own 2 of them. My one is out of too sleepy to zip (2yo AQHA congress champion), who is out of zippo jack bar ............ out of zippo pine bar. Too sleepy to zip is an up and comming sire and my horse is out of his first foal crop, and is the first paint son. He's a very natural mover.

my other is out of Paint Me Zippo, who was a crop out son of zippo pine bar. also great horse.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm just getting into the pleasure stuff but I know my reining stallions! 

Whimpys little step is amazing! but my favorite reiner is Einsteins Revolution. I just love the way he carrys himself and stops! I think it was his first year breeding last year though so not sure how his foal crop is yet.

Heres a video





 

Off topic but how do I post the video directly on here?


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

ooops nevermind it did it haha!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that horse looks like he has a really rough lope or maybe that guy is just not a very good rider. :/


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh I doubt it. The horse was NRHA record holder for most money won for a while but I think he was just passed recently tho. They made over $300,000 or something like that. I believe Ruben was the only guy who showed. Plus you have to be a good rider to ride a reining horse. Sitting a sliding stop is not as easy as it looks. 

I'm also a Rugged Lark fan and Hollywood Dun it too.

Here is Wimpys Little Step 2002 Futurity run. He was retired after this run. Must be nice to retire at the age of 3 haha! His first foal crop dominanted the furturity too. Wimpys little chic (his daughter) was the first horse to win the futurity, derby and NRBC. So he will go down in the books for sure!





 
I just want them all!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the Gay Bar King lines, Chic O' Lena, and the Pine bar lines.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

cowgirlfitzy said:


> Oh I doubt it. The horse was NRHA record holder for most money won for a while but I think he was just passed recently tho. They made over $300,000 or something like that. I believe Ruben was the only guy who showed. Plus you have to be a good rider to ride a reining horse. Sitting a sliding stop is not as easy as it looks.


I am not saying that the horse was not good, because he was. I was just saying that his lope looks rough because of the way that the guy was riding. He did not complement the horse's movement at all and made it look awkward. I know reining is not as easy as it looks because I have done it before. I did enjoy the second video though.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I am not saying that the horse was not good, because he was. I was just saying that his lope looks rough because of the way that the guy was riding. He did not complement the horse's movement at all and made it look awkward. I know reining is not as easy as it looks because I have done it before. I did enjoy the second video though.


 
Oh I know. I'm sorry I didn't mean to get all defensive! Haha! I just love that horse.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm kinda eye balling "Dun It With A twist" son of Hollywood Dun It


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

cowgirlfitzy said:


> Oh I doubt it. The horse was NRHA record holder for most money won for a while but I think he was just passed recently tho. They made over $300,000 or something like that. I believe Ruben was the only guy who showed. Plus you have to be a good rider to ride a reining horse. Sitting a sliding stop is not as easy as it looks.
> 
> I'm also a Rugged Lark fan and Hollywood Dun it too.
> 
> ...


Sad enough hollywood dun it isn't a round anymore


----------

